# Remove divider in 2 h straight load



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A divider is there to prevent horses from leaning on each other and stepping on each other. Seen that happen WITH a divider in a straight haul.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would *not* remove the divider but shift it over when loading, secure it and load the other horse who is more secure in walking in.
The divider, when you then attach the butt bars and or chain is part of the structural solidness, the construction integrity of your trailer.
Aside from that, no way no how would I be lowering a ramp and accepting that either horse may step back on the ramp trapping you under it...to many good equestrians have broken their femur or worse because their great loading horse stepped back and snap went a bone and trapped under the ramp they were!
Then there is no way I want my horses able to sit on the ramp door that is held shut with a threaded rod piece that is 1/2" - 3/4" thick at most....
You refer to taking a great chance with your animals and your safety...
🐴...


----------



## DarkSouthernStar (Apr 26, 2021)

View attachment 1112646
View attachment 1112646


----------



## DarkSouthernStar (Apr 26, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> I would *not* remove the divider but shift it over when loading, secure it and load the other horse who is more secure in walking in.
> The divider, when you then attach the butt bars and or chain is part of the structural solidness, the construction integrity of your trailer.
> Aside from that, no way no how would I be lowering a ramp and accepting that either horse may step back on the ramp trapping you under it...to many good equestrians have broken their femur or worse because their great loading horse stepped back and snap went a bone and trapped under the ramp they were!
> Then there is no way I want my horses able to sit on the ramp door that is held shut with a threaded rod piece that is 1/2" - 3/4" thick at most....
> ...





horselovinguy said:


> I would *not* remove the divider but shift it over when loading, secure it and load the other horse who is more secure in walking in.
> The divider, when you then attach the butt bars and or chain is part of the structural solidness, the construction integrity of your trailer.
> Aside from that, no way no how would I be lowering a ramp and accepting that either horse may step back on the ramp trapping you under it...to many good equestrians have broken their femur or worse because their great loading horse stepped back and snap went a bone and trapped under the ramp they were!
> Then there is no way I want my horses able to sit on the ramp door that is held shut with a threaded rod piece that is 1/2" - 3/4" thick at most....
> ...





waresbear said:


> A divider is there to prevent horses from leaning on each other and stepping on each other. Seen that happen WITH a divider in a straight haul.


I have hauled in a open stock trailer and no dividers


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My stock trailer has a swinging door that closes it and secures shut with a 3' long locking mechanism...
A stock trailer does not rely on a threaded rod to keep the 500 pound ramp from crashing on you...
Nor do you often open wide the rear door and have a horse who you know is not a nice, easy load as your 17 hand horse is stepping down till you are out of the danger zone...you have nothing keeping your horse in if you remove a divider, period.
Biggest one is a stock trailer is not a 2-horse straight load trailer. 
Its built different and has different safety features to close and secure a back door used for egress in or out. 

The decision is yours of course but the removal of a divider with a horse who sounds to not be a nice, steady loader and one who stays put till told to move...a recipe waiting for bad outcome.
A 17 hand horse is also a very tall body over the top of that rear ramp...a little to easy to bend your ramp sitting on it with their height & weight at that angle...and bend a ramp can be done...

Unless you do something like this butt chain...
BTW, this trailer has 2 barn doors for closure *and* ramp that folds up after the barn doors close..








But open to ramp that is used exclusively for closure...nothing to keep the horse from injury..
Nope, no way _primarily for your safety!!
Good luck in your decision but think you already made up your mind that you are going to do..._
🐴


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Years ago my mare was in the front portion of large stock trailer with another, half way gate was closed & two more in the back portion. My mare either kicked or stepped on the other horse she was next to. We were going to a show with our coach. The horse she injured, didn't show, she was taken to vet, fortunately the injury was minor. I never hauled my horse like that again. Up to you of course, but my horses are too valuable to take risks like that


----------



## bobrameters (Nov 4, 2019)

My 10-yr old gelding will NOT load if he thinks we're actually going somewhere. A come-along worked for a while until it didn't. Then I discovered a wonderful thing - a stud chain attached to the lead rope, run under the chin and up the other side of his halter. A tiny tug and he goes right into the trailer now. Then I take it off, attach a trailer tie to his halter, shut the divider and door, and we're off. If he starts fighting that, too, he'll be for sale. (FYI, he has never had a trailering injury, and I've tried tying and not tying in the trailer, divider and no divider, feed and hay and without -- he's just stubborn about riding inside the trailer.) I've never had a stud horse nor shown in halter class, so I didn't even own a stud chain, but now I do!


----------

